# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Rotary laser level

## sundancewfs

Rotary laser level
I'm looking at buying one.
any reccommendations?
Ideally something I could use for interior exterior would be good
Would like to use it for a range of construction things, horizontal line, drainage slopes, concrete levels, cabinet hanging, ceiling hanging, etc etc

----------


## namtrak

I use a Lufkin LaserPro LR502 which I have found to be excellent.  I've had it for about 3 years and from memory it cost around $600. 
If I was to buy another one, I would probably buy a self levelling one as it does take some time to get it right 
Cheers

----------


## Vernonv

Or go the $10 water level. As accurate as a laser level (more accurate than some) and much cheaper ... but not as quick to use (once setup). 
If you are going to depend on a laser level, then do as Namtrak suggests and get a very good quality self leveling one - there is nothing worse than using a crappy laser level and assuming everything is level only to find out down the track that the levels are all over the place.

----------


## Eastwing

Hilti PR 25, best laser I could find.

----------


## PlasterPro

was just looking at one at a plaster supply store . what they did have was new green light as aposed to red, the differance was amazing. if you have ever used a laser in a very light area and found it hard to pick up the beam, then imagine this the green beam could be seen out the shop window on the side of a van in the car park-on a bright day!!
anyway was extra $500 well woth it I thought. 
A1 lasers in keysbourgh is pretty good. Advice ect.., and have a special on once a year to recalobrate  :Wink:  
good luck and let us all know what you got.

----------


## sundancewfs

I have seen green laser one, it was almost twice the price of the red laser one. I don't think I could justify that... I do like the idea of the hilti. Its is similar to a Pacific Laser Systems one I was looking at.

----------


## sundancewfs

This is the one I decided to go with http://www.coastaltool.com/a/ab/pls/hvr505.htm 
when it arrives I'll let you know how it goes.....

----------


## PlasterPro

looks good wouldn`t mind one myself
what did the final price end up after conversion (I take it that its a US web site) and postage -insurance? did you try to find out if it can be serviced here in OZ?
cheers

----------


## autogenous

http://lasertools.com.au/prod53.htm

----------


## sundancewfs

> what did the final price end up after conversion (I take it that its a US web site) and postage -insurance? did you try to find out if it can be serviced here in OZ?

  Postage was $100US I have things shipped to a friends house and then he posts them on for me. As I still have a few US $, conversion wasn't an issue for me. 
Yes they are supported in Australia with dealers (Position Partners) in Dandenong and Epping. I did call them They said they can calibrate, but wouldn't cover any warrenty work. (understandably so, and I would not expect them to) They do sell this unit in Australia. I will buy a staff and tripod off them though as they are a bit big to post and the staffs for the US market are in inches.

----------

